# mes mailbox mod



## chappy4o (May 22, 2013)

Hey all. . . So I'm getting ready to buy a mes40 and I keep seeing a lot of talk about a 'mailbox mod' so I did some searches and I found a few photos but can anyone tell me or link me to a how-to. . . Or something a little more comprehensive than a pic?

Thanks in advance

Thomas


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2013)

Thomas morning....   Here is a thread I started when I did my mod.....    I could write a book on how to do it but I think the pictures are easier to understand than whatever I could write....     The purpose of the mailbox, in my opinion, is to have a constant temp, air flow, moisture so the pellets burn uniformly....  folks have used other boxes....  ammo cans....  anything metal should work....  some sort of connection to the smoker...  In order for the mod to work, the exhaust vent, in the smoker, needs to be wide open to allow for air flow......   Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 22, 2013)

Sorry to hijack, but I also have a few questions for Dave on this topic. I did the mailbox mod last weekend and seasoned it and everything. I did have to relight the sawdust once or twice but it works great.

I noticed you put 3 1/2 -3/4 inch holes in the front door of yours. Would you recommend doing this? Does it help keep things going? I also did mine with the hole for the vent coming out the top of the mailbox, so does that change things? Should I go get another mailbox and do it differently?


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2013)

1chaos52 said:


> Sorry to hijack, but I also have a few questions for Dave on this topic. I did the mailbox mod last weekend and seasoned it and everything. I did have to relight the sawdust once or twice but it works great.
> 
> *I noticed you put 3 1/2 -3/4 inch holes in the front door of yours.* Would you recommend doing this? Does it help keep things going? I also did mine with the hole for the vent coming out the top of the mailbox, so does that change things? Should I go get another mailbox and do it differently?


I plugged the holes in the door using aluminum tape....  I use the opening at the bottom of the door for air supply.....   If you look, where the door hinges on the bottom, it's not air tight...   about a 1/8" gap....   My AMNPS goes out off and on.... I think good dry pellets is the answer....   The exhaust opening in the mailbox shouldn't make any difference...  I put mine in the back so it fit better at my installation, on the shelves....

Dave


----------



## chappy4o (May 22, 2013)

Beauty. . . Thanks a ton for the link now I have a better idea on how to do this thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info. My mailbox does not seem to have much of a gap at the bottom of the door. May make some slightly larger holes in the bottom to see if that helps the airflow a little.

Here are pics of what I have done. I trimmed the elbow going into the smoker to fit around the lip that is there to lock in the chip loader so that I can still use that if need be, and can put the elbow in without it falling out or leaking at all.













smokermod.JPG



__ 1chaos52
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## chappy4o (May 22, 2013)

so, DaveOmak, that is just dryer ducting in 3" eh?


----------



## njfoses (May 22, 2013)

Chappy4o said:


> so, DaveOmak, that is just dryer ducting in 3" eh?



At least for me finding 3" aluminum elbows locally was a bit of a challenge. I ended up ordering them online and should be putting together my mailbox mod for my mes 30 on Friday.


----------



## njfoses (May 22, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I plugged the holes in the door using aluminum tape....  I use the opening at the bottom of the door for air supply.....   If you look, where the door hinges on the bottom, it's not air tight...   about a 1/8" gap....   My AMNPS goes out off and on.... I think good dry pellets is the answer....   The exhaust opening in the mailbox shouldn't make any difference...  I put mine in the back so it fit better at my installation, on the shelves....
> 
> Dave



I'm thinking on drilling a single 1/2 hole in the front of my mailbox mod I'm putting together Friday. I don't want to have to deal with the amps going out during a smoke.


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2013)

Dry the pellets and drill a hole....  Let us know how it works for you so others can learn.....  

Dave


----------



## chappy4o (May 23, 2013)

Another question Dave, that shelving unit you have the mes on. . . Is that the 4 self one from lows? And how long have you had it outside? How does it fair w/ the weather? Think it would need some sort of anchor or some form of securing it from high winds?? Sorry about all the ?'s

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chappy4o (May 23, 2013)

Haha just realized the title to this thread is mas. . . Not mes. . . Lol oops

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 23, 2013)

The shelving that I bought I actually found at Target and is a 5 shelf one that was a little less expensive than the ones at Lowes and actually rated for more weight. Mine went through severe wind and thunderstorms last night and did not budge at all and it is not anchored down at all. The roof I put on did not stop the horizontal rain obviously, but did keep the top of the smoker dry for the most part. I actually remove the electronic part when the smoker is not in use anyway.


----------



## chappy4o (May 24, 2013)

1chaos52 said:


> The shelving that I bought I actually found at Target and is a 5 shelf one that was a little less expensive than the ones at Lowes and actually rated for more weight. Mine went through severe wind and thunderstorms last night and did not budge at all and it is not anchored down at all. The roof I put on did not stop the horizontal rain obviously, but did keep the top of the smoker dry for the most part. I actually remove the electronic part when the smoker is not in use anyway.



Well checked the target and they didn't have it. . . So looks like I'm going to get the four tier 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2013)

Chappy, morning.... Sorry about the delay...    My MES and rack are on the covered porch...  For a cover on the MES, I have a huge plastic bag from the tire shop guys...


----------



## chappy4o (May 24, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Chappy, morning.... Sorry about the delay...    My MES and rack are on the covered porch...  For a cover on the MES, I have a huge plastic bag from the tire shop guys...



I see. . . I went with the cover from masterbuilt

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2013)

If it's going to be an outside mounted smoke generator imo the Smoke Daddy is the appropriate choice....choice of fuels like chips, chunks, pellets, charcoal.  A 1 inch hole is all that's needed. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-5-18-13


----------



## mcgallimore (May 24, 2013)

1chaos52 said:


> Thanks for the info. My mailbox does not seem to have much of a gap at the bottom of the door. May make some slightly larger holes in the bottom to see if that helps the airflow a little.
> 
> Here are pics of what I have done. I trimmed the elbow going into the smoker to fit around the lip that is there to lock in the chip loader so that I can still use that if need be, and can put the elbow in without it falling out or leaking at all.
> 
> ...





I want to so this! can I buy this shelf online from target? What did u use fe the roof?


----------



## chappy4o (May 24, 2013)

About how much does the mes 40 weigh? I can't find any info anywhere. . . Not even masterbuilts website

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2013)

maybe 40#'s....   Those shelves will hold a lot more than a smoker....  Dave


----------



## chappy4o (May 25, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> maybe 40#'s....   Those shelves will hold a lot more than a smoker....  Dave



OK. .. I think I found the rack you have unfortunately they say sold online only and out of stock. 

But I did find that masterbuilt makes a stand for their smokers. Has anyone seen these? Does anyone own one? And most importantly. . . Can a guy fit a mailbox on the bottom part?


In other news. . . picked up the smoker and put it together last night. Gonna season it today. . . Brisket tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2013)

I think this is the one I got.... Not sure....  I should have bought the larger unit....  Then I could have put my Totem Smoker on it also for smoking fish...   Had more room for storing smoking related stuff like pellets, bacon hangers, QMATZ from Todd, therms, chips, all the necessary things in one place...    Hind sight is really clear.....     Dave   HomeDepot and Lowes has them also..... 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Supreme-5-Tier-Shelves-Chrome/15104321

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Supreme-Large-5-Tier-Shelving-Chrome/20468147


----------



## chappy4o (May 25, 2013)

OK cool. . . Probably get that one. . . The best one I've found yet. . . Does anyone have the stand made by masterbuilt  for their 30 and 40 's and can a guy fit a mailbox under it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chappy4o (May 26, 2013)

So I seasoned the smoker today w/ my maverick remote thermo and I found the thermo reads 20* hotter than the built in thermo. . . So I boil tested my maverick and found it reads 9* cold (it read 203* in boiling 212* water) so when I go to smoke do I need to do to get my chamber at the correct temp??

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chappy4o (May 26, 2013)

Oh and I'm at 5k ft. ASL

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2013)

Your therm is right on.....    Dave


*Approximate  Boiling Temperatures of Water 
 * 
*Altitude*

*Temperature*

Sea Level

212 degrees F

984 ft.

210 degrees F

2,000 ft.

208 degrees F

3,000 ft.

206 degrees F

5,000 ft.

203 degrees F

7,500 ft.

198 degrees F

10,000 ft.

194 degrees F

20,000 ft.

178 degrees F

26,000 ft.

168 degrees F


----------



## chappy4o (May 26, 2013)

Wonderful!!! Thanks for clearing that up for me dave :sausage:


----------



## chappy4o (Jun 16, 2013)

So I got everything put together and I've got a beer can chicken going right now. . . But I have a question. . . .I am having issues with keeping the amznps going. . . I have three 15/16 holes in the front and the exh on the mes wide open. . . Any suggestions?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

Chappy4o said:


> So I got everything put together and I've got a beer can chicken going right now. . . But I have a question. . . .I am having issues with keeping the amznps going. . . I have three 15/16 holes in the front and the exh on the mes wide open. . . Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Did you dry the pellets ??  They can have enough moisture, from the air, they will need drying....    Dave


----------



## chappy4o (Jun 16, 2013)

No I took them out of the bag from Amazn and lit em. . . I'm thinking its an O2 issue which is weird because of the 3  15/16" . . . But how do you dry them?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

Chappy....  Sorry I should have elaborated.....  Some folks put them in the microwave in pyrex....  nuke on med to high...  1-3 minutes..... DO NOT WALK AWAY.....  They can burst into flame if you have a high power oven.....    I dry my pellets in the MES.... aluminum pie tin with pellets spread thin.... when preheating the MES for 1-2 hours at 275, I have the pellets in it...   Preheating the smoker kills all the bad stuff and helps to bake off any creosote build up....   I dry them for the entire preheat cycle......

Dave


----------



## dockman (Jun 16, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Chappy....  Sorry I should have elaborated.....  Some folks put them in the microwave in pyrex....  nuke on med to high...  1-3 minutes..... DO NOT WALK AWAY.....  They can burst into flame if you have a high power oven.....    I dry my pellets in the MES.... aluminum pie tin with pellets spread thin.... when preheating the MES for 1-2 hours at 275, I have the pellets in it...   Preheating the smoker kills all the bad stuff and helps to bake off any creosote build up....   I dry them for the entire preheat cycle......
> 
> Dave


Good info!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2013)

Why do the mailbox mod??????

I lite my pellets once and place the amazin smoker on the rods and let it go.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Why do the mailbox mod??????
> 
> I lite my pellets once and place the amazin smoker on the rods and let it go.


The mailbox mod is generally used for cold smoking, and having a more controlled burn in high temp smokers.... I continually get 11 + hours smoke using the mailbox mod.... regardless of the smoker temp....    Dave


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, I just cold smoked bacon today and got 10 hours out of it.


I never did a long hot smoke with it yet.

Just trying to figure out if I need it.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Ok, I just cold smoked bacon today and got 10 hours out of it.
> 
> 
> I never did a long hot smoke with it yet.
> ...


Were your smoker temps below 70 deg F the entire time.....  

Davd


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2013)

Dont know, I dont think.  It was 78 degrees outside.  I lite it and went and bailed hay. Come home to check it 3 times.


----------



## matthewstultz (Jun 16, 2013)

We're there two ends on the 3" tubing? Just wanting this for a smoke on Tuesday. I saw the 90, what else do I need?  Tubing, metal tape, Dremel, and ends.  Just want to make sure I have the right connectors. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dockman (Jun 16, 2013)

With this mod what do you do with the chip tray?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

cfarmer .... I have found the AMNPS will raise the smoker temp from 15-30 degrees....  in the mailbox mod, none or very little temp raise inside the smoker....  

Cold smoking meats is generally done below 70 degs F , depending on which authority you read.....   smoking cheese, for example, the mailbox really helps keep the temps cooler....   Also, T Johnson, AMAZIN Products guy, sells Q-Matz which keeps the cheese from melting through the meat racks....   See Dave's thread, S2K9K, on smoking cheese....  the mats are AWESOME  

Smoking bacon can be done at any temp, by the way....   I have smoked it at 150....   I do prefer smoking it at 50-70 for some unknown reason...  Old World technique I guess.... 

Speaking of hay, I just bought a new hay cutting machine.......  A drum mower from CCM Machinery in Tennessee....   Waiting for a delivery date to be set up....  hopefully before next cutting so my neighbor doesn't have to cut my alfalfa.......  That's him with his MOCO JD.... 

                                                           
	

		
			
		

		
	








Dave


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2013)

I use the dust smoker for cheese.   I just might to this mod.



That is a good looking mower
  I have a new holland discbine.


----------



## chappy4o (Jun 17, 2013)

So dry out the pellets eh?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dockman (Jun 17, 2013)

Done the mailbox mod to my MES 40 this evening.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks very good.....

Dave


----------



## dockman (Jun 18, 2013)

Does any mods need to be done to loader sleeve or the dome?


----------



## chappy4o (Jun 18, 2013)

Dockman said:


> Does any mods need to be done to loader sleeve or the dome?



I pulled the loader, the tray and the dome that sits over it all completely out I'll work on getting pics



Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chappy4o (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## handsonfire (Jun 18, 2013)

I've used the "mailbox mod" in my MES 40 new style for about a year now pretty much exclusively (for hot and cold). The pluses for me are: can relight the amazin tray easily without opening the chamber door; noticed that with 3 1/2" holes in door, I rarely have to re-lite the tray at all (very good air flow from mailbox to vent). Can also reload the tray on those long smokes like 20lbs of shoulder without opening the chamber door.

The minuses (and they are really really small minuses) from me are; the TBS seems to move at a good rate of speed through the chamber (great airflow). Thinking I could control this better by playing with the amount and size of vent holes on the mailbox. Chamber temp seems like it never makes it as high as I would expect (this is probably due to the crappy new style MES 40, than the mailbox mod).

Now that's it quite warm here in Florida, it's strange to see the wood grease coming out of the mailbox when its idle, so have put a sheet of sheet metal under the mailbox to keep from staining concrete below it..

Summary .. it rocks!


----------



## dockman (Jun 18, 2013)

Chappy4o said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


This did not change the temp levels inside the smoker?


----------



## dockman (Jun 18, 2013)

HandsOnFire said:


> I've used the "mailbox mod" in my MES 40 new style for about a year now pretty much exclusively (for hot and cold). The pluses for me are: can relight the amazin tray easily without opening the chamber door; noticed that with 3 1/2" holes in door, I rarely have to re-lite the tray at all (very good air flow from mailbox to vent). Can also reload the tray on those long smokes like 20lbs of shoulder without opening the chamber door.
> 
> The minuses (and they are really really small minuses) from me are; the TBS seems to move at a good rate of speed through the chamber (great airflow). Thinking I could control this better by playing with the amount and size of vent holes on the mailbox. Chamber temp seems like it never makes it as high as I would expect (this is probably due to the crappy new style MES 40, than the mailbox mod).
> 
> ...


I see it all the time and do not know what it means! So dummy me will need to ask what does TBS stand for?


----------



## handsonfire (Jun 18, 2013)

Dockman said:


> I see it all the time and do not know what it means! So dummy me will need to ask what does TBS stand for?


Thin Blue Smoke. It's what we strive to achieve rather than "no smoke", or the dreaded loads of white smoke...

I compare it to the amount of smoke that comes off a lit cigarette when trying to explain to friends ..


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad and Good smoke....  TBS good smoke...     Dave

                                         













smoke good vsevil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 18, 2013


----------



## dockman (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys I just learned what good smoke is.


----------



## handsonfire (Jun 19, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Bad and Good smoke....  TBS good smoke...     Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok maybe a cigar..rather than a cigarette..


----------



## dockman (Jun 19, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Bad and Good smoke....  TBS good smoke...     Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the rule with all smoking or just pellets?


----------



## handsonfire (Jun 19, 2013)

Dockman said:


> Is this the rule with all smoking or just pellets?


It's the goal (or guideline) regardless of chunks, chips, pellets -IMO-. Some like more, some like less. Some dishes "take to" more smoke, some less. Best to strive to that goal, and adjust your tastes with time and tasting...lots of tasting and <wait for it>..more tasting ..


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2013)

Dockman......   Depends on which camp you come from.....  Some folks like and swear by heavy smoke...  Others, like the light smoke flavor...   Heavier smoke at times tastes like creosote and is bitter....  Light smoke usually never has the creosote flavor, bitterness....  

Light smoke,(TBS) can be applied for hours or days in the case of cold smoked bacon... (which I have done)....with no bitter taste...

Caution when smoking meats like for dinner.... after you smoke all day and taste the food, you will have become desensitized and the smoke will have hardly any flavor...  others will think it is too strong....

Generally, a light smoke is not overpowering to the food, and enjoyed by all.....


----------



## dockman (Jun 19, 2013)

Testing new mailbox mod now with mix of hickory/cherry pellets. Smoke is white and I have no clue what to change to get TBS. Any hints for future smokes would be appreciated.


----------



## dockman (Jun 19, 2013)

By the way doing a Tri Tip! Gonna do ribs Sunday.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the exhaust vent wide open ??  Is there water in the water pan....   what is the temp of the smoker... did you dry the pellets...  did you clean your glasses...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .... just kidding about the glasses..


----------



## dockman (Jun 19, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Is the exhaust vent wide open ??  Is there water in the water pan....   what is the temp of the smoker... did you dry the pellets...  did you clean your glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apple juice in pan, dried pellets, temp is 225, and yes vent wide open. It is a 2012 mes 40 and chip tray assembly is still in box but did remove chip tray.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2013)

Well.......... I do't know why the smoke is white.....   Try opening the door to the mailbox.....  maybe the amnps ain't getting enough air...


----------



## handsonfire (Jun 19, 2013)

May sound like a crazy question but how are you lighting the pellets in the tray (one end or two). Letting it burn for about 15 minutes to develop coals?

Glasses? We supposed to wear them?


----------



## dockman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lite in 3 spots with a plumbers torch. 

FYI Tri Tip did turned out pretty good and was no fuel taste what so e er.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

That's what I would expect lighting in 3 spots.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

Meat looks great by the way.


----------



## handsonfire (Jun 19, 2013)

Dockman said:


> Lite in 3 spots with a plumbers torch.
> 
> FYI Tri Tip did turned out pretty good and was no fuel taste what so e er.


looks pretty good to me!

Well I usually just light one end (through hole) for long smokes. Two (both holes)for more smoke flavor.3 might be too much, but heyy if it tastes great and no creosote .. then woots..lol


----------



## dockman (Jun 20, 2013)

I removed the pellets from box after 45 minutes because creosote was building up on window. LOL Had to put my glasses on to see it!


----------



## handsonfire (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok not being an expert on such matters, think you probably shoulda stuck to lighting one side or two, not three. When lit on one side, the "burn" of the pellets will travel up and down each channel of pellets no problems. When both ends are lit, theoretically they met in the middle.

The window in the mes's (with one), is useless. You are going to get wood grease (nice tar like or creosote looking)buildup in your box. I clean mine out once a year so it gets a fairly nice thick coating that smells wonderful lol

Even if you razor blade clean the window before each use, it's going to get coated not too long into the smoke (wood grease, moisture cook off, etc). I find I can see easier by peeking through the vent than the window (mostly avoiding getting a eyeful of smoke) ..lol


----------



## dockman (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys Sunday I will just lite 1 end.


----------



## chappy4o (Aug 10, 2013)

So its been a minute. . . But here is the deal. . . I drilled 3 holes in the door of my mailbox (3/4 in. I think) I am cold smoking bacon as we speak. I added a second amazn pellet to the equation . . . Lit one end on both held torch for a good 45 seconds to a minute on each let burn for about 10 mins. Blew out flame and inst. In mailbox 1 hr later . . . Burned out. . . . To moist of pellets?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2013)

Chappy, morning.... 

I'd say they were moist..... unless they were cherry pellets.... if they were, add some oak to mix with the cherry pellets......  Cherry doesn't burn too well all by itself..... 

I have heard the new MES 40 doesn't breathe too well...  Something about the exhaust outlet....   turn the smoker on for a minute or two to get the temp up to start the draft effect...  I have heard some folks pull the "exhaust plates" out of the exhaust hole.....  Do not know what that entails... haven't seen any pics posted of that mod yet...   What altitude is ABQ ??? Oh and I'm at 5k ft. ASL  ..   Altitude may be a problem and lack of oxygen...  Not sure.... have to eliminate one at a time....  (Except the altitude)  

Dave


----------



## chappy4o (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I'm using Amazon's pit master choice, I'm at 5k asl and my dad just messed with it about three hrs ago and its still going strong but not quite the TBS I would like so I'm thinking moist pellets is my culprit


----------



## hundet (Sep 1, 2013)

OK all you AMNPS mailbox mod users - please help me out.  Here's a picture of my new mod.  Everything went well first time I hooked it up.  I had the MES running at about 240 with nothing in it and was getting good solid smoke into the smoker for about 2 hours.  2 hours in, AMNPS goes out.  I just relit the AMNPS and am now trying it - not connected to the MES - just wanting to see if I can keep it lit by itself.  There are a lot of holes in the mailbox, but I have not added any additional vents. 

I'm using Pitmaster blend pellets, well lit with a deep cherry.  The MES and mailbox are in a barn (my smoke house), so there is not a lot of breeze.  Do I need to add a small fan to the mailbox?

Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Tim













MailboxMod.jpg



__ hundet
__ Sep 1, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2013)

hundet said:


> OK all you AMNPS mailbox mod users - please help me out.  Here's a picture of my new mod.  Everything went well first time I hooked it up.  I had the MES running at about 240 with nothing in it and was getting good solid smoke into the smoker for about 2 hours.  2 hours in, AMNPS goes out.  I just relit the AMNPS and am now trying it - not connected to the MES - just wanting to see if I can keep it lit by itself.  There are a lot of holes in the mailbox, but I have not added any additional vents.
> 
> I'm using Pitmaster blend pellets, well lit with a deep cherry.  The MES and mailbox are in a barn (my smoke house), so there is not a lot of breeze.  Do I need to add a small fan to the mailbox?
> 
> ...


Cherry pellets don't burn well unless some other pellet is added to them....   like oak or alder....   Did you dry the pellets well first.....


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 2, 2013)

OK, you mailbox modders . . .   I've got some questions.

I noticed that some of you placed the pipe out of the mailbox in the top and others out of the end opposite the door.  I can see that with the exit pipe going into the chip tray loader hole in the MES that it would be desirable to have the pipe come out of the top of the mailbox - in order to keep the mailbox more or less beside the MES, not extending in front or back of it. My problem is that I don't see how you can cut a non-ragged hole in the convex top of the mailbox.  What tool(s) did you use?  I was thinking about getting a 3" hole saw and cutting it with my drill.  Will I be able to do this without the saw wandering all over and making a mess of it?  Is there a better way?  Did you seal it?  If so, what did you use?  Did you make air flow controls?

I was thinking about doing something like this (not to scale):












mailbox mod.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Sep 2, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2013)

RH, afternoon......   I would move the exhaust to the end of the MB..... There has been some talk on here about "recirculating" smoke....  It has some of the Oxygen consumed and could interfere with the combustion in the AMNPS.....   I haven't tested that theory but I do believe it....  When you consider altitude and poor combustion, it makes total sense to me......   Sooooo, I would consider "once through" air to the exhaust for a good combustion process.......

There's my $2 worth......    Dave


----------



## hundet (Sep 2, 2013)

I used a 3" hole saw.  Gotta have the pilot bit, and it was not the easiest cut to make.  I eventually made it work though.  I had to put a small fan in front of the door to get enough air moving through it to keep the AMNPS lit.  Used it for the first time today, on some 321 Rigs and it worked OK.  Still needs some tweaking and a permanent fan setup, but it's working pretty well on my MES 40.  Much better than the chip dumps on the MES without the AMNPS/Mailbox setup.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 4, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> RH, afternoon......   I would move the exhaust to the end of the MB..... There has been some talk on here about "recirculating" smoke....  It has some of the Oxygen consumed and could interfere with the combustion in the AMNPS.....   I haven't tested that theory but I do believe it....  When you consider altitude and poor combustion, it makes total sense to me......   Sooooo, I would consider "once through" air to the exhaust for a good combustion process.......
> 
> There's my $2 worth......    Dave



Howdy, Dave!

I was thinking of putting vents in the door and the rear of the MB while putting the outlet in the middle of the top.  That way the AMNPS would draw air from  both ends of the MB and vent it out the top.  By making the circular disks I should be able to cover part or all of any of the holes.

Does this still raise the "recirculating smoke" issue?  Seems to me if there is air drawn from both ends of the MB there should be a good chimney effect, no?


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 16, 2013)

Found a round tuit this morning and started my mailbox mod.  I used a 3" hole saw to drill the opening in the top center of the mailbox and shoved the 3" elbow into the hole.  The saw didn't make a very clean cut so I had some problems getting the elbow inserted in the hole, but after a few minutes with a good file I was able to force the elbow in the hole.













16 Sep 2013 iPhone 014.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Sep 16, 2013







Here's a shot inside.













16 Sep 2013 iPhone 016.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Sep 16, 2013






You can see that there are some small gaps around the elbow.  If they are not sealed, I'll lose TBS from the AMNPS.  I still have to make the discs for the air vents in the door and the rear because I've got to buy the metal.  SInce I only want to make one trip to the blue box store, I'm seeking advice on what sort of sealant to get to close those gaps.

I also plan to put rails along the sides with a solid detente so I'll know when the pellet tray is positioned in the center.  This will ensure good air circulation under the pellet tray and from both ends of the box.  Gotta get the stuff to do that too.

Thanks for looking.  I'd appreciate your advice on the sealant!


----------



## chiefp (Sep 19, 2013)

I plan to use metal/aluminum tape.


----------



## mchenning (Jan 3, 2014)

It looks like almost everyone has removed the internal chip tray, chip loader and the hood that covers the element.  I have also seen posts where a sheet metal duct/vent has been placed inside the smoker to redirect smoke on the way out the vent.  Has anyone extended the duct coming into the smoker to more evenly distribute the smoke?  What about a "hood" over the inlet duct extended into the smoker to help spread the smoke?  I may just be over analyzing this.  Just got my AMNPS for Christmas and during my first smoke it went out due to IO (idiot operator) error.  I did not tent the AMNPS so drippings from the chicken soaked the pellets.  I am working on my mailbox now.  Looking to just do a 90 elbow into the top of the MB.  Thought I would drill a few holes in the bottom of the mailbox under the AMNPS to ensure a good draft up into the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2014)

Below is what I have done.....  since the pic of the smoke inlet, I have put the chip tray back in the smoker for a heat sink and removed the tunnel...  The exhaust tunnel works well...    













smoke in the smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2014


















AMNPS and Mailbox mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2014






.....  wire holding the tunnel.......












tunnel holding wire.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2014


















exh tunnel 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2014


----------



## mchenning (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks! I just had the idea of using an old tool box but my tool box is not big enough for my AMNPS.  Might have been a slick setup but it is a no go.  I will focus on adding the tunnel to mine in addition to the MB.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dave, forgive me, I understand the rest, but what is the purpose for the "tunnel" under the exit vent?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Dave, forgive me, I understand the rest, but what is the purpose for the "tunnel" under the exit vent?




To move the exhaust to the center of the smoker...  Just trying to get rid of the "HOT SPOT" the MES is famous for....   Leaving the chip pan in the smoker as a heat sink on the element, and the tunnel on the exhaust, has done a very good job of eliminating the  HS....  or so it seems...  food is cooked uniformly.... when I did beef sticks, the sticks on the right side of the smoker were cooked like the sticks on the left....   :dunno


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok, I see. Yes, that is my hot spot also. I'll have to try something like that.


----------



## will75 (Sep 29, 2015)

I cannot wait to get my mailbox mods setup... i did 40 pounds last week and it was literally hell, i stayed up 24 hours + the event   and i was miserable the next 2 days..Never again will i stay up 24 hours relighting the amnps... gonna do mailbox mod and set it... and forget it and just play with my remotes for temps.


----------



## will75 (Sep 29, 2015)

what size hole saw is needed? 

And besides the mailbox...  shopping list?   Besides steel/aluminum mailbox?

Links to home depot /  lowes part would make many newcomers so happy! :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 29, 2015)

I used a 3" hole saw on mine. Plus some metal tape, and what you see in Dave's pics above. The hose and twisty connectors are 3" also.


----------



## eljefesmoker (Oct 2, 2015)

I know this goes completely AGAINST masterbuilt's recommendations, and i'll preface this with **YOUR RESULTS MAY VARY** and **DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK**

Now that that's out of the way lol...

I've had my MES 30 since May.  It's been mounted to my deck on the masterbuilt stand.  I simply drilled some holes in the bottom feet of the masterbuilt stand, mounted that with some stainless bolts to my deck, and have never looked back.













12019839_10100299023132855_1999633472135468469_n.j



__ eljefesmoker
__ Sep 28, 2015






Now, to the point of this... i've been using this cover since May:  
It has survived TORRENTIAL, I MEAN TORRENTIAL NJ thunderstorms, wind, hail, you name it.

Smoker has never, EVER been wet once.  I've never had an issue with mold, mildew, all of the horrible things that are SUPPOSED to happen when you leave your smoker outside.

The cover has one-way valve type vents that allow air out from under the cover without letting moisture in.  I also leave the chip loader out (i leave it on a shelf inside the smoker) and I leave the top vent wide open.

Hopefully this helps anyone who, like me, doesn't have anywhere to keep their smoker inside :(

During the winter, i'm simply going to remove the smoker from the stand and store it in a friends garage.  The cover is great, but I don't think i'd trust leaving my smoker out in the snow and ice lol....

Happy Smokin'!!


----------



## eljefesmoker (Oct 2, 2015)

Dave, that exhaust tunnel is BRILLIANT...

Hope you don't mind, but I believe i'll be stea... err borrowing that mod next chance I get (assuming this upcoming hurricane doesn't wash my house away like Sandy tried to a couple years back...)


----------

